# do bearded dragons need hides?



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

do bearded dragons need hides?


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

i think its ok for them if they use it for sleeping an spend a little time in there but some go in the hide and stay there for to long. Wont get enough uv if they can hide from it all the time. would just keep an eye on it and if its in there to much take it out again!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

gellison said:


> i think its ok for them if they use it for sleeping an spend a little time in there but some go in the hide and stay there for to long. Wont get enough uv if they can hide from it all the time. would just keep an eye on it and if its in there to much take it out again!


This, really. They _can_ have hides but if they use it excessively they do not get enough UV and suffer for it.
I personally would not provide one for the first few months, make sure they are getting enough UV... still offer something to hide under in the way of plants but a solid cave I would be concerned about being over-used in the more vital stages of growth.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> This, really. They _can_ have hides but if they use it excessively they do not get enough UV and suffer for it.
> I personally would not provide one for the first few months, make sure they are getting enough UV... still offer something to hide under in the way of plants but a solid cave I would be concerned about being over-used in the more vital stages of growth.


well i know snakes like to hide, leos like to hide, is it apsolutly nessisary for a beardie to have a hide? do they want a hide or willy they happly sleep on a rock or what ever you have in your vivarium?

i mean if a beadie got scared because its new to its owner where does it go?

im just trying to understand the normal behaviour of beardies in there enclosure?


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

in short NO:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they don't need 'a hide' but you should give them somewhere they can 'hide' so they've got some privacy. A rock to hide behind, plants etc.


----------

